# كيف تعمل الشبكات اللاسلكية؟



## abd_alkaraim (25 مارس 2010)

* كيف تعمل الشبكات اللاسلكية؟

تستخدم الشبكات اللاسلكية الموجات ( الإلكترومغناطيسية ) في توصيل المعلومات من نقطة لأخري بدون الاعتماد علي أي اتصال مادي ويطلق غالبا علي موجات الراديو ناقلات الراديو لأنها ببساطة توصل قدرا معينا من الطاقة إلي جهاز استقبال بعيد وتركب البيانات المطلوب نقلها علي هذه الموجات بطريقة تساعد علي استخراجها بشكل دقيق في جهة الاستقبال ويشار إلي ذلك بصفة عامة بصياغة الموجات من خلال المعلومات المطلوب نقلها . وبمجرد وضع البيانات وتحميلها علي الموجات تشغل إشارة الراديو أكثر من تردد فردي لأن التردد أو معدل البتات BITRATE)) بتحميل البيانات علي الموجة يضاف إلي الموجات .

يمكن أن تتواجد أكثر من موجة راديو في نفس المكان بدون أن تتداخل إحداها مع الأخرى في حالة بث هذه الموجات علي ترددات مختلفة ولاستخراج البيانات يقوم جهاز استقبال الموجات بإدخال الموجات ذات التردد المطلوب ويستبعد الموجات ذات الترددات المختلفة في أي شبكة لاسلكية , يتصل جهاز الاستقبال / الإرسال بالشبكة السلكية من نقطة معينة باستخدام الكابلات القياسية ويقوم هذا الجهاز في أقل الأحوال باستقبال وتخزين البيانات وتحويلها بين الشبكة اللاسلكية والسلكية ويستطيع هذا الجهاز تدعيم مجموعة صغيرة من المستخدمين ويعمل في نطاق يتراوح بين أقل من مائة قدم إلي عدة مئات من الأقدام .

وعادة ما يتم تركيب أجهزة الاستقبال / الإرسال في مكان مرتفع وربما يتم تركيبها في أي مكان عملي طالما أن تغطية البث موجودة

و يستطيع المستخدمون النهائيون الدخول علي الشبكات اللاسلكية من خلال محولات الشبكة اللاسلكية التي يتم تركيبها كبطاقات كمبيوتر في أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمولة وتوفر هذه المحولات الربط بين نظام تشغيل شبكة العملاء وأمواج البث من خلال أداة استقبال / بث مثبتة في بطاقات الكمبيوتر .

* تركيب الشبكات اللاسلكية :

يمكن أن يتم تركيب الشبكات اللاسلكية بشكل بسيط أو معقد وفي أبسط صورها يمكن أعداد الشبكة اللاسلكية من جهازين ببطاقات الاستقبال / البث اللاسلكي ليكونا شبكة مستقلة عندما يصبح أي منهما في نطاق الآخر , وتسمي هذه الشبكة بالشبكة الفردية وفي مثل هذا النوع من الشبكات لا يحتاج الأمر إلي وجود مدير أو مواصفات معدة مسبقا , ففي هذه الحالة سيتصل كل جهاز منهما بمصادر الجهاز الآخر وليس بجهاز مركزي وذلك كما في حالة تركيب جهاز اتصال ( بث / استقبال ) سيتضاعف نطاق الشبكة الفورية بشكل كبير مما يؤدي إلي مضاعفة مجال الاتصال بين الأجهزة ولأن جهاز البث / الاستقبال متصل بالشبكة اللاسلكية يمكن لكل جهاز أن يدخل علي موارد الجهاز المركزي لخادم (SERVER) بالإضافة إلي الدخول علي المعلومات الموجودة علي الأجهزة الأخرى المتصلة بالشبكة ويعتمد عدد الأجهزة التي تستطيع أجهزة الاستقبال / البث الاتصال بها علي طبيعة وعدد حالات البث والإرسال وحاليا توجد العديد من الشبكات التي يخدم فيها جهاز الاتصال ما بين 15 و 500 جهاز . " 4 "

لذا فأن أجهزة الاتصال بين الشبكات اللاسلكية والسلكية لها نطاق محدود يتراوح من 500 قدم داخل المؤسسة و1000 قدم خارجها وفي المنشات الكبيرة مثل المخزن أو معسكرات الكليات من الضروري تركيب أكثر من جهاز اتصال , ويتم تحديد مواقع أجهزة الاتصال من خلال دراسة مسحية للموقع المراد تركيب الشبكة به والهدف هو تغطية المنطقة المطلوبة بعدة خلايا حتى لا يفقد الأفراد القدرة علي الاتصال بالشبكة أثناء التجول في أرجاء المنطقة , وما يحدث هو أن أجهزة الاتصال تسلم جهاز الكمبيوتر لجهاز اتصال آخر بشكل غير مرئي للمرء مما يضمن قدرة دائمة علي الاتصال .وذلك كما في (شكل 3) التجول وأجهزة الاتصال المتعددة .

ولحل مشكلة قوة التغطية على مصمم الشبكة أن يلجأ إلي استخدام أجهزة الاتصال الفرعي لتدعيم قوة أجهزة الاتصال الرئيسية وأجهزة الاتصال الفرعي تشبه في وظيفتها وشكلها أجهزة الاتصال ولكنها لا تتصل مباشرة بالشبكة اللاسلكية .وتعمل أجهزة الاتصال الفرعي كما يبين أسمها علي تطويل نطاق الشبكة من خلال تحويل الإشارات من أحد أجهزة الكمبيوتر إلي جهاز اتصال فرعي آخر أو جهاز اتصال رئيسي ويمكن توسيع نطاق الشبكة من خلال زيادة عدد أجهزة الاتصال الفرعي تماما مثل طابور طويل من البشر ينقل الماء من مصدر الماء إلي مكان الحريق من خلال انتقال وعاء الماء من يد إلي يد .

 
فإذا كنت تريد ربط الشبكة اللاسلكية في المبني ( ج ) بالشبكة اللاسلكية في المبني ( د) الذي يبعد مسافة ميل واحد فهناك عدة وسائل لذلك فمثلا يمكن تركيب أجهزة البث / الإرسال علي كل مبني ويحاول كل منهما استقبال إشارات الآخر حيث يتصل جهاز البث / الاستقبال علي المبني ( ج ) بالشبكة السلكية من خلال جهاز اتصال رئيسي وبالمثل يتصل جهاز البث / الإرسال بالشبكة السلكية في المبني ( د ) من خلال جهاز الاتصال الرئيسي في هذا المبني . " 4 "















​* كروت (Wi-Fi)  :

أغلب كروت Wi-Fi في الكمبيوترات المحمولة هو من نوع(PCMCIA) ، أما في الكمبيوترات الشخصية المكتبية فإنها توصل من خلال موقع (USB) أو(PCI ) أو ISA). ) .
وأغلب تطبيقات (Wi-Fi) تحتاج إلى نقاط وصول (Access Points) لربط أعضاء الشبكة الواحدة مع بعضها مما جعلها أكثر كلفة مقارنة بتقنية(HomeRF). .
ويحتوي العديد من نقاط الوصول على مواقع لربطها بالشبكات السلكية من نوع(Ethernet) ، بالإضافة إلى احتوائها على هوائي(Antenna) لاستلام البيانات المرسلة من أجهزة الاستقبال والإرسال اللاسلكية. (الشكل-1) يرينا أحدى نقاط الوصول اللاسلكية التي تصنعها العديد من الشركات مثل( Apple و3(Com وغيرها.


بعض الشركات صممت جهاز يجمع بين كونه نقطة وصول لاسلكية وكونه بوابة سلكية، مميزات هذه الأجهزة: 
* سهولة في التحميل. 
* يوفر مستوى عالي من الحماية يدعم تقنيةWPA) )
* يدعم المعيارينb802.11)  وg802.11 . )
* يوفر مواقع للربط مع (DSL Modem) و(Cable Modem) . .
* (الشكل-1) : نقطة وصول لا سلكية*​
* يحتوي على خادم للطباعةPrint Server) . ) .
- ملاحظة :
ينصح عند شراء أي كارت ( Wi-Fi ) فأن نتأكد من وجود عبارة( Wi-Fi Certified) عليه ويقصد به التوافق مع المقياس(802.11) ومع كل معدات ( (Wi-Fi الموجودة في الأسواق. 
ويجب أن تعرف بأنه رغم تضافر عدد كبير من العوامل التي أدت إلى انتشار الشبكات اللاسلكية، ألا أن ظهور وتطور تقنية ( Wi-Fi) يعتبر العامل الأساسي في هذا الانتشار. ولتقنية (Wi-Fi) مزايا عديدة نذكر منها : 
 * السرعة العالية في الإرسال والاستلام تصل إلى Mbps 54 .
* أسعاركروت ونقاط الوصول في انخفاض مستمر، فقد وصل سعر كارت ( Wi-Fi) في نهاية عام 2004 إلى 30 دولار وسعر نقطة الوصول يعتمد على عدد الوظائف التي تنجزها حيث يصل إلى 100 دولار. 
 * سهولة في التحميل والتنفيذ. 
 * أمكانية ربطها بالانترنت من خلال مودم DSL) ) أوCable Modem). ) .
 * بفضلها يمكننا الآن من خلال كمبيوتر محمول، أن نتصل بالمؤسسات والمطارات والمقاهي والأسواق والإنترنت بسهولة تامة. 
*  يمكننا أيضاً السماح لعدة كمبيوترات مكتبية الوصول لاسلكياً إلى طابعة مرتبطة سلكياً بكمبيوتر مكتبي (شخصي(  .
 * يمكن تضمين تقنية( Wi-Fi) ضمن طابعة وتحويلها إلى خادم للطباعة يقوم بتقديم خدمات الطباعة لاسلكياً لعدد من الكمبيوترات.  "5 "

* مكونات الشبكات اللاسلكية :

ما هي مكونات شبكات ( Wi-Fi) الصغيرة (البيتية والمؤسسات الصغيرة(  ؟
شبكات( Wi-Fi) داخل البيوت (أو المؤسسات الصغيرة) تكون صغيرة وغير معقدة. وفيها عدة كمبيوترات تشترك في تبادل الملفات والطباعة وترتبط هذه الكمبيوترات (المكتبية والمحمولة) لاسلكياً ببوابة ( Wi-Fi) والأخيرة ترتبط بالانترنت من خلال مودم (DSL) أو مودم (Cable) أو خط. (ISDN) . ويمكن دمج جهاز الموزع( Hub) و(Router) ونقطة الوصول في جهاز واحد. 

مكونات شبكات(Wi-Fi) العامة(Public Wi-Fi , Hotspot) :
عندما يتحول الإنسان بين المدن والدول ويحتاج لقراءة بريده الالكتروني أو الدخول للإنترنت فأنه يذهب إلى الشبكات العامة التي تعمل بتقنية(Wi-Fi) يطلق عليها أيضاً بالنقاط الساخنةHotspot) ) وهي منتشرة في المقاهي والأسواق والمطاعم والفنادق والمكتبات والمطارات والجمعيات وأي مكان يرتاده الناس وهذه النقاط في ازدياد مستمر حيث وصل عددها أكثر من 24000 نهاية عام 2004. 
إن (Hotspot) هو مكان يوصلنا إلى خدمات( Wi-Fi) أما مجاناً أو مقابل ثمن يعتمد على الوقت أو كمية البيانات (تقريباً 7 دولارات باليوم) وتوفر (Hotspot) كمبيوترات محمولة ومكتبية ويمكن للشخص الزائر استخدام كمبيوتره المحمول معه والذي يجب أن يحتوي على كارت (Wi-Fi Certified) وأثناء عملية الاتصال يجب أن نختار مجهز للخدمة اللاسلكية يشبهISP ) ) وأغلب تلك المجهزات تقدم خدمة مجانية أو من خلال الاشتراك لديها. 

يبقى السؤال أين نجد تلك النقاط ؟ 
يمكننا الوصول لتلك النقاط بواسطة الطرق التالية : 
* الملصقات : أغلب شبكات (Wi-Fi) العامة تعرف عن نفسها من خلال ملصقات توضع عادة على نوافذ الأسواق والمخازن القريبة منها. 
* الإعلانعن وجودها : العديد من (Hotspot) تضع إعلانات في الأماكن التي يرتادها الناس مثل محلات بيع الكتب وأشرطة الموسيقى والمطاعم وكذلك الفنادق والمقاهي . 
* بعض البرمجيات وأنظمة التشغيل : لها الإمكانية في اكتشاف وألتقاط الإشارات اللاسلكية مثل (ويندوز( XP وبالتالي الوصول لأقربHotspot) ) .
* أستخدام برامج البحث عن : Hotspot الموجودة على الإنترنت، حيث توفر هذه البرامج أمكانية تشغيلها والكمبيوتر غير متصل بالإنترنت(offline) ، وعند تشغيلها يظهر نموذج لمليء البيانات مثل أسم المدينة وأسم الدولة ومسافة البحث (ممثلة بنصف قطر دائرة مقاسه بالميل) وأسم(Hotspot) عند وجودها وكذلك اختيار أسم مجهز خدمةWi-Fi) ) مثل (AT&T Wi-Fi Service) يقوم برنامج البحث اعتماداً على البيانات المدخلة في البحث عن (Hotspot) المطلوبة أو عن أقرب(Hotspot) وبغض النظر عن الطريقة المستخدمة فبعد أن نجد أحدى تلك النقاط، نحاول الآن من خلالها الاتصال بالإنترنت كما يلي : 

* نفتح الكمبيوتر المحمول ونرى أن كان لديه إمكانية الاتصال التلقائي بأية شبكة عامة متوفرة وفي أغلب الأحيان يتم ذلك بسهولة لأن أغلب تلك الشبكات تعلن عن نفسها ضمن رسائل بث مستمرة. واغلب الكمبيوترات فيها رموز دالة على تحقق ذلك الاتصال وكذلك تعطي معلومات عن قوة أو ضعف الاتصال.
* بعد التأكد من وجود ذلك الاتصال فإن الشبكة العامة (Hotspot) سوف تكون حلقة وصل إلى المجهز اللاسلكي لخدمة الإنترنت. حيث كل( Hotspot) يمكنها الاتصال بعدد من تلك المجهزات. تظهر الصفحة التعريفية للمجهز ويجب علينا إما الاشتراك والحصول على أسم وكلمة سر أو تطلب تلك الصفحة إدخال رقم الحساب إذا كان المجهز لا يقدم خدمة مجانية ويعتمد المبلغ المدفوع على الوقت سواء بالدقيقة أو عدد الأيام، وبعد أتمام هذه العملية يمكن الآن للمتصل الوصول للإنترنت أو الإنترانت الخاصة به. عند عدم تحقق الاتصال فيجب عندئذ تغيير إعداد(Wi-Fi) ويتم ذلك من خلال مجموعة من الخطوات المكتوبة على الورق أو المنشورة في صفحات الويب أو موجودة على الأقراص المدمجة مثل إلغاء إعدادات (Proxy ) وتوفر (Hotspot ) تعليمات واضحة لهذا الغرض. " 5 "

* مكونات شبكات Wi-Fi المركبة (Combined Wireless Networks) :

تتكون الشبكات المركبة من مجموعة من الأجهزة المرتبطة مع بعضها سلكياً ولاسلكياً ومع الإنترنت. ويمكن تقسيمها الى نوعين : 

 -1 شبكات مركبة بعمود فقري لاسلكيWireless Backbone :-
يشمل هذا النوع على بوابة لاسلكية تمثل العمود الفقري للشبكة حيث يعتمد عليها في ربط الأجهزة مع بعضها (السلكية واللاسلكية) وكذلك ربط هذه الأجهزة بالإنترنت. أن البوابة اللاسلكية(Wireless Gateway) ترتبط من خلال موصل( RJ-45) بجهازHub) .) .

 -2 شبكات مركبة بعمود فقري سلكيWired Backbone 
هذا النوع يشمل على (Router) سلكي (بدل البوابة اللاسلكية) يمثل العمود الفقري للشبكة وينشأ هذا النوع من الطبقات من إضافة شبكة لاسلكية إلى شبكة سلكية موجودة حيث يبقى الاعتماد الرئيسي فيها على الاتصال السلكي ويجب الانتباه إلى أن (Router) السلكي سيكون مسئول عن عناوينIP) ) وتوجيه الحزم ولهذا يجب إيقاف خدمة (DHCP) في البوابة اللاسلكية أو نقطة الوصول اللاسلكية الموجودة ضمن الشبكة. 
وهناك شبكات مركبة كبيرة تنتمي لهذا النوع، (الشكل-2 ) يرينا طبقات لأحدى هذه الشبكات. حيث نلاحظ فيها وجود جدار للنار(Firewall) وخادم للطباعة وخادم للملفات. " 5 "
​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​ (الشكل-7) : طبقات لأحدى الشبكات​​​​​​​​​​​​* أسباب وفوائد استخدام الشبكات اللاسلكية :

توفر الأسلاك خيارات فعالة لتبادل البيانات والموارد عبر الشبكات، ولكن الأسلاك كوسط إرسال لا يخلو من العيوب، التي أهمها عدم مرونتها، لأنها إذا مدت وركبت يصبح من الصعب نسبياً إعادة تركيبها في مكان آخر دون بذل جهد ومضايقة للمستخدمين، كما أنها لا توفر اتصالاً للمستخدمين كثيري التنقل. 
بدأت الشبكات المحلية اللاسلكية (Wireless LAN ) تشكل خياراً فعالاً للتشبيك في الآونة الأخيرة، والسبب في ذلك يتلخص في: 
1- التطورات المتلاحقة في التقنيات والمنتجات اللاسلكية. 
2- الانخفاض المتواصل في الأسعار، نظراً للتنافس المتزايد بين المصنعين. 
3- الطلب المتزايد على هذه الشبكات بسبب الحرية الكبيرة التي توفرها للمستخدمين في التنقل دون أن يؤثر ذلك على عملهم. 

ويمكن تشبيه الشبكات اللاسلكية بشبكات الهاتف المحمول، فالمستخدم يستطيع التنقل إلى أي مكان يحلو له ويبقى مع ذلك متصلاً بشبكته ما دام يقع في المدى الذي تغطيه الشبكة. قد يكون مصطلح لاسلكي مضلل نوعاً ما فأغلب الشبكات لا تكون لاسلكية تماماً، ففي أغلب الأحيان تكون هذه الشبكات عبارة عن خليط من الأجهزة الموصلة بأسلاك وأجهزة أخرى موصلة لاسلكياً، هذا النوع من الشبكات يطلق عليها شبكات هجينة Hybrid) ) تستطيع المكونات اللاسلكية أداء المهام التالية : 
· توفير اتصالات مؤقتة لشبكات سلكية في حال فشل هذه الأسلاك بتوفير الاتصال المطلوب لأي سبب كان. 
· المساعدة في عمل نسخة احتياطية من البيانات على شبكة سلكية إلى جهاز متصل لاسلكياً. 
· توفير درجة من الحرية في التنقل لبعض المستخدمين في شبكة سلكية. 

وتعتبر الشبكات اللاسلكية مفيدة في الحالات التالية: 
· توفير اتصالات في الأماكن المزدحمة. 
· توفير اتصالات للمستخدمين كثيري التنقل. 
· بناء شبكات في الأماكن المعزولة التي يصعب توصيلها بأسلاك. 

محطة العمل اللاسلكية : وتعمل بشكل مشابه للمحطات السلكية والاختلاف الوحيد يتمثل في وسط الإرسال المستخدم. كل جهاز في الشبكات اللاسلكية يحتوي على كارت شبكة لاسلكية مع مرسل مستقبل ( (Transceiver) لاسلكي. ويقوم (Transceiver) بإذاعة واستقبال الإشارات من وإلى أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحيطة به. أما في الشبكات الهجينة فإن (Transceiver) يسمح للأجهزة اللاسلكية بالاتصال مع الأجهزة المكونة للشبكة السلكية. وهناك ثلاث تقنيات كما أسلفنا أساسية تستخدم في إرسال البيانات في الشبكات اللاسلكية المحلية: 
· موجات الراديو أحادية التردد( Single-Frequency Radio ) وتسمى أحياناً موجات الراديو عالية التردد ضيقة النطاق (Narrow-Band High-Frequency Radio) . 
· موجات راديو الطيف الانتشاري Spread-Spectrum Radio). ) .
· موجات الأشعة تحت الحمراء (Infrared) . 

يعمل الاتصال بموجات الراديو في شبكات الكمبيوتر بشكل مشابه لما هو عليه في شبكات الإذاعة، فالجهاز المرسل يقوم بإرسال إشاراته باستخدام تردد معين ويقوم الجهاز المستقبل بضبط تردده ليتوافق مع تردد الجهاز المرسل لكي يتمكن من استقبال الإشارات. الاختلاف الوحيد بين شبكات كمبيوتر الراديو وشبكات الإذاعة هو أن الشبكات بموجات الراديو تقوم بإرسال البيانات وليس الرسائل الصوتية كما في شبكات الإذاعة. ويعمل (Transceiver ) أحادي التردد كما يظهر من اسمه باستخدام تردد واحد فقط. 
تستطيع أنظمة الراديو أحادي التردد (Single-Frequency (Radio العمل باستخدام أي تردد ينتمي إلى مدى ترددات الراديو (Radio Frequency Range) (RF)، وبشكل عام تستخدم شبكات الكمبيوتر المدى العالي من طيف ترددات الراديو والتي تقاس بالجيجاهيرتز (GHz(10^9 Hz، وذلك لأنها توفر معدلات إرسال أعلى للبيانات . " 6"
وبشكل عام، فإن أنظمة إرسال الراديو سهلة التركيب والإعداد، ولكن استخدام أنظمة عالية الطاقة لتغطية مساحات كبيرة يعتبر أكثر تعقيداً لأنها تستخدم أجهزة عالية الجهد وتحتاج إلى صيانة مستمرة وأيدي عاملة خبيرة. وتذكر أن الإعداد السيئ لأجهزة التردد الأحادي قد يؤدي إلى : 

· إشارات مزيفة . 
· استخدام ضعيف لقوة الإرسال . 
· معدلات إرسال بيانات منخفض. 

يعتمد التضعيف في إشارات الراديو على تردد وقوة الإشارة المرسلة، فكلما ارتفع التردد وقوة الإشارة كلما أصبح التضعيف أقل. وحيث أن أجهزة الراديو ذات التردد الأحادي رخيصة الثمن تعمل باستخدام تردد منخفض وقوة محدودة فإنها عادة تعاني من معدلات تضعيف عالية، ولهذا فإنها لا تستطيع تغطية مساحة كبيرة ولا تستطيع المرور خلال الأجسام الكثيفة والمصمتة. وبشكل عام تعتبر أجهزة الراديو أحادي التردد أقل تكلفة من غيرها من الوسائط اللاسلكية وتعمل بترددات أكثر انخفاضا ولا تتجاوز قوة الإشارة أكثر من وات واحد. وتتراوح سرعة نقل البيانات في شبكات الراديو أحادية التردد بين 1 ميجابت في الثانية و 10 ميجابت في الثانية. 

تعتبر إشارات الراديو أحادي التردد عرضة للتداخل الكهرومغناطيسي وخاصة في مدى التردد المنخفض والذي يتداخل مع موجات أجهزة المستهلكين مثل أجهزة فتح أبواب مرآب السيارات. إن اعتراض الإشارات والتجسس عليها في هذه الأنظمة أمر غاية في السهولة إذا عرف تردد الإرسال. أما شبكات راديو الطيف الانتشاري أو متعدد التردد (Spread-Spectrum Radio) فهي تعتبر التقنية الأكثر استخداماً في الشبكات اللاسلكية، وقد طورت هذه التقنية أول مرة من قبل الجيش الأمريكي خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية لمنع عمليات التجسس على إرسال الراديو. 
تستخدم شبكات راديو الطيف الانتشاري عدة ترددات معاً لنقل الإشارة مما يقلل من المشاكل المتعلقة بالإرسال أحادي التردد. وهناك تقنيتان أساسيتان تستخدمان في شبكات راديو الطيف الانتشاري هما: 
· التتابع المباشر Direct Sequence)  (Modulation. 
· القفزات الترددية Frequency Hopping). ( .

تعتبر تقنية التتابع المباشر أكثر استخداما من التقنية الأخرى. بياناتها المشفرة عبر مجموعة من ترددات الراديو في نفس الوقت وتقوم أيضاً بإضافة (Bits) من البيانات المزورة التي ليس لها أي فائدة سوى تضليل الأجهزة المستقبلة غير المرخص لها باستقبال هذه البيانات، ويطلق على هذه الـ Bits) ) المزورة اسم (Chips). 
ويعرف الجهاز المرخص له بالاستقبال مسبقاً الترددات التي ستحتوي على بيانات صالحة فيقوم بجمع هذه البيانات واستبعاد الإشارات غير الصالحة. أما في تقنية القفزات الترددية( (Frequency Hopping فإن الإشارات تنتقل بسرعة من تردد إلى آخر، ويكون هناك تفاهم مسبق بين الجهاز المرسل والجهاز المستقبل على استخدام نموذج معين في تنظيم القفزات بين الترددات المختلفة والفترات الزمنية التي تفصل بين كل قفزة وأخرى. 
يتبع كل مصنع أو منتج نموذجه الخاص في الخوارزمية المتبعة في القفزات الترددية التي يستخدمها الجهاز أن المرسل والمستقبل. وتعتبر سعة نطاق البث في تقنية القفزات الترددية أكبر منها في تقنية التتابع المباشر وذلك نتيجة لأن كل الترددات في النطاق تكون متاحة للاستخدام من قبل تقنية القفزات الترددية بعكس تقنية التتابع المباشر التي تستخدم مجموعة من الترددات ولكن ليس كلها. وتعتبر أنظمة الطيف الانتشاري معتدلة التكلفة نسبياً وذلك وفقاً للأجهزة المستخدمة. " 6"



​


----------



## gazelle (23 مايو 2010)

شكر لكم


----------



## عماد الكبير (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا عبد الكريم


----------

